# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Αναζήτηση υποψηφίου για backbone link

## bakolaz

Ενδιαφέρεται καποιος να κάνει ένα backbone link μαζί μου. Θα προτιμούσα το link αυτό να γίνει προς την δυτική μεριά της Αττικής με την οποία έχω πολύ καλή επαφή και θα ήταν χρήσιμο αυτό έτσι ώστε να επιτευχθεί μια διασύνδεση με τις δυτικές συνοικίες (Περιστέρι, Πετρούπολη).

Μπορείτε να συμβουλευτείτε την nodedb για την ακριβή μου θέση ή το topic κόμβος bakolaz στο section Ασύρματο δίκτυο Αθηνών.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας απαντήσουν εδώ ή ας στείλουν ένα pm για να τους ενημερώσω για τα περαιτέρω.[/list]

----------


## bakolaz

Επισης περιοχές όπως Αγιοι Αναργυροι, Νέα Χαλκηδόνα είναι σχετικά κοντά μου και μπορεί να είναι εφικτό ένα link. 

Καλά ρε παιδιά στην Πετρούπολη ήταν-είναι τόσοι....Κανέναν δεν τον ενδιαφέρει μια bridge ή adhoc σύνδεση;

----------


## spirosco

Αφου βρε παιδι μου εισαι τοσο διψασμενος για link, μηπως θα ηθελες ενα με Αιγαλεω?  ::   ::   ::  

Εμεις εδω τα βγαζουμε τα links με το τσουβαλι...  :: 

Just joking  ::

----------


## bakolaz

Τι να σου πω....αν ήσασταν κανα χιλιομετράκι πιο κοντά τα συζητάγαμε. Σκέφτομαι να μην ξεπεράσω τα 4 -4,5 km για να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο αξιόπιστο και σταθερό.

Τώρα εσείς στο Αιγάλεω πολύ καλά κάνετε. Ξελασπώσατε πολύ κόσμο =, η αλήθεια να λέγετε....Αλήθεια πόσο πάει το κιλό...  ::   ::  


Υ.Γ. Εχω κάνει post εδώ και δυο εβδομάδες και δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση από κάποιον και μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να μην υπάρχει κάποιος ενδιαφερόμενος. Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσω να προσφέρω και κάτι μαζί;;;  ::   ::

----------


## dti

Αποστόλη στείλε εσύ pm σε όσους είναι στα Νέα Λιόσια (Ιλιον), Αγ. Αναργύρους και Ν. Χαλκηδώνα.

Ολο και κάποιος θα ενδιαφερθεί. Ισως να μην παρακολουθούν το forum τόσο συχνά.

----------


## bakolaz

Το Σάββατο που πέρασε έγινε scan από την ταράτσα του ljohnny που βρίσκεται στους Αγ. Αναργύρους και δεν καταφέραμε να πιάσουμε το AP μου από απόσταση 2,5km περίπου με την χρήση μιας cantenna  ::  (γι'αυτό διατηρώ και μερικές επιφυλάξεις). Την Τρίτη θα γίνει προσπάθεια να διαπιστώσουμε πιθανή οπτική μας επαφή με την χρήση προβολέα αργά το απόγευμα. Θα σας ενημερώσω για τα αποτελέσματα.
Εντύπωση μας έκανε το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορέσαμε να σκανάρουμε ούτε το AP του jacobs στο Γαλάτσι με το οποίο η οπτική επαφή ήταν 100% σίγουρη. Ισως τελικά η cantenna να μην έκανε και τόσο καλά την δουλειά της. Ο ljohnny έχει αρκετά καλή οπτική επαφή με Πετρούπολη και βρίσκεται ακριβώς στην μέση της απόστασης που με χωρίζει εμένα από αυτήν.

----------


## MAuVE

> Εντύπωση μας έκανε το γεγονός ότι δεν μπορέσαμε να σκανάρουμε ούτε το AP του jacobs στο Γαλάτσι με το οποίο η οπτική επαφή ήταν 100% σίγουρη. Ισως τελικά η cantenna να μην έκανε και τόσο καλά την δουλειά της.


Το θέμα του θορύβου το τσεκάρατε, ή έχετε μείνει μερικούς μήνες πίσω.

----------


## bakolaz

Για να αξιολογήσουμε τον θόρυβο θα πρέπει να επιβεβαιώσουμε πρώτα την οπτική επαφή. Με τον τρόπο που περιέγραψα προηγουμένως δεν μπορέσαμε να καταλήξουμε σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα αφού το AP το δικό μου ή του jacobs δεν έδωσε σημάδια ζωής με την χρήση του NetStumbler. To μοναδικό δίκτυο που δραστηριοποιούνταν στην περιοχή σύμφωνα με το scan μας ήταν το εσωτ.δίκτυο του ljohnny και το κοντινό (στον ljohnny) bridge link του Laffer πάνω στον zero1 με ssid Morfeas (για ιντερνετ από το ΚΚΕ).
Αύριο θα επιστρατευτεί η αλάνθαστη μέθοδος του προβολέα η οποία παραμένει αναλοίωτη όσοι μήνες και να περάσουν...

----------


## MAuVE

> Αύριο θα επιστρατευτεί η αλάνθαστη μέθοδος του προβολέα η οποία παραμένει αναλοίωτη όσοι μήνες και να περάσουν...


Οχι και μήνες, αιώνες καλύτερα. 
Από τις φρικτορίες των αρχαίων, μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## ggeorgan

Μάλλον εννοείς τις φρυκτωρίες. Είναι, ασφαλώς, φρικτό να υπερβαίνει κανείς τα όρια της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, αλλά μάλλον δεν εννοείς αυτό. Με το κρύο που θα έχει σε λίγο, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι το να καίει κανένας ξυλαράκια στην ταράτσα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη ιδέα κι από τον προβολέα ακόμα, μια και ζεσταίνει και τα πόδια του, εκτός από τα χέρια του.

----------


## bakolaz

> Μάλλον εννοείς τις φρυκτωρίες. Είναι, ασφαλώς, φρικτό να υπερβαίνει κανείς τα όρια της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας, αλλά μάλλον δεν εννοείς αυτό. Με το κρύο που θα έχει σε λίγο, θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι το να καίει κανένας ξυλαράκια στην ταράτσα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη ιδέα κι από τον προβολέα ακόμα, μια και ζεσταίνει και τα πόδια του, εκτός από τα χέρια του.


Ανέκδοτο..

Ένας Πόντιος θα έκαιγε τον κόμβο του για να διαπιστώσει η αντίθετη άκρη την οπτική επαφή μαζί του....  ::  
....Ελπίζω να μην δίνω ιδέες σε μερικούς...  ::   ::

----------


## gkapog

Μένω στο ΙΛΙΟΝ και εγω με ένα φίλο μου ενδιαφερόμαστε να κάνουμε 2 κόβους. Ψάχνω για τι υλικά να επιλέξω. Σκοπεύω να βάλω ενα AP στην ταράτσα το οποίο θα συνδεθεί με ένα PC στο σπίτι στην μια περίπτωση και με ένα Cisco switch στην άλλη περίπτωση. Οποιαδήποτε υπόδειξη για υλικό καλοδεχούμενη.

Αυτό που σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω
Κεραία grid Equinox T-EQ2421F 
Dlink 900+ or Linksys wrt54g 

Χρειάζομαι τίποτε άλλο?????

----------


## dti

Αν μας έλεγες και το nodedb id σου θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να σε βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## gkapog

1713 kapo the node id. The other id node will be registered tonight.
 ::

----------


## dti

Βρίσκεσαι 3,5 χλμ. από τον bakolaz με δυνατότητα για οπτική επαφή, όπως φαίνεται εδώ:



Για ένα τέτοιο bb link θα χρειαστείς άλλα υλικά (εκτός από την κεραία που είναι ΟΚ) για να δουλέψει σωστά το link. To linksys δεν παίζει σε client mode. Το dlink 900+ δεν φημίζεται για τη δυνατότητά του σαν client και σε συνδυασμό με την 24άρα κεραία θα είσαι αρκετά πάνω από τα νόμιμα όρια, όσες απώλειες κι αν έχεις από τα καλώδια...

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι κόμβοι πιο κοντινοί σε σένα (ckalk - πρώην cp, #600, στα 2,1 χλμ., soulreaper #301 στα 2,4 χλμ., luminus #646 στα 2,4 χλμ.).

----------


## bakolaz

Κάποιος ΝΕΚ που πήρε ip από τον DHCP μου έχει καμία σχέση με εσάς παιδιά από τα Λιόσια;;

----------


## gkapog

Ο άλλος κόμβος είναι ο 1722 Camelot. Δεν έχουμε πάρει ακόμα IP. Προσπαθούμε να βρούμε μια αξιόπιστη λύση από υλικό όχι όμως και πανάκριβη.

----------


## davidcas

Eimai peristeri - xrysoupolh se megalo ypsometro. Exw 2 interfaces. An thes mporoume na dokimasoume ena link. Eimaste 6.1km.

----------


## bakolaz

Η απόσταση που μας χωρίζει είναι αρκετά μεγάλη. Παρόλα αυτά δεν θα είχα αντίρρηση για μια δοκιμή. Πρώτα όμως θέλω να κάνω σήμερα το απόγευμα μια επιβεβαίωση οπτικής επαφής με τον ljohhny που είναι στους Αγ.Αναργύρους στα 2,5 km περίπου. Αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μπορώ να κάνω ένα link μαζί του και στην συνέχεια να κάνεις εσύ ένα link με αυτόν. 
Standby και θα σε ενημερώσω. 
Εγώ στην διάθεση μου έχω ένα 900αρι που κάθετε και μια Dell pcmcia που μπορεί να παίξει με hostAP στο linux μου. Θα προτιμούσα βέβαια να κάνω link με το 900αρι με άλλο 900αρι σε bridge mode


ΥΓ. Davidcas χτες στο DC όταν σου απάντησα ήσουν offline και δεν μπόρεσες να πάρεις την απάντηση μου.Μπες εκεί να τα πούμε η πάρε με ένα τηλεφωνάκι στο IP τηλέφωνο μου.

----------


## bakolaz

Ο υποψήφιος φαίνεται να βρέθηκε και να επιλέχθηκε. Σε δοκιμή που έγινε πριν από λίγο για επιβεβαίωση της οπτικής επαφής με την χρήση προβολέα, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν θετικά. Απο την μια ο Ljohnny κατάφερε να δει έναν 500W προβολέα που του άναψα από την μεριά μου και από την άλλη εγώ κατάφερα να δω έναν απλό φακό που μου άναψε εκείνος από την μεριά του.

Η οπτική επαφή υπάρχει. Από την μεριά μου υπάρχει το interface και τα καλώδια και μένει μόνο το πιατάκι το οποίο αναμένω από την ομαδική. Από την μεριά του Ljohnny υπάρχει πιάτο, ιστός και όρεξη. Θα πρέπει να προμηθευτεί κάποια interfaces πράγμα το οποίο θα κάνει άμεσα απ'ότι μου είπε για να ενεργοποιηθεί το link όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα.

Davidcas, έλα σε παρακαλώ σε επαφή με τον Ljohnny για να κάνετε το ίδιο. Νομίζω πως έχετε μια λογική απόσταση που σας χωρίζει και με δεδομένο το ότι εσυ βρίσκεσαι ψηλά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχετε πρόβλημα με την οπτική σας επαφή. Θα ήταν πολύ καλό να κάνετε στην συνέχεια ένα BB link εσείς οι δυο προς την περιοχή σου. Η πρόσκληση ισχύει και για οποιονδήποτε άλλον κοντά στην περιοχή του Davidcas που πιστεύει ότι θα μπορούσε να ανταποκριθεί.

----------


## bakolaz

Επίσης ας κάνει μια επαφή με τον Ljohnny και ο akou για να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να γίνει κάποιο link μεταξύ τους. Η απόσταση που τους χωρίζει είναι γύρω στα 2,5 km και αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή θα ήταν και αυτή άλλη μια καλή περίπτωση.

----------


## dti

> Ο υποψήφιος φαίνεται να βρέθηκε και να επιλέχθηκε. Σε δοκιμή που έγινε πριν από λίγο για επιβεβαίωση της οπτικής επαφής με την χρήση προβολέα, τα αποτελέσματα ήταν θετικά.


Πολύ χαίρομαι που το "συνοικέσιο" δείχνει να έχει ευτυχή κατάληξη!  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Πολύ χαίρομαι που το "συνοικέσιο" δείχνει να έχει ευτυχή κατάληξη!


Έχεις δίκιο Αννίτα μου  ::   ::   ::

----------

